# Greetings from Texas



## V. Galimore (Apr 5, 2016)

Greetings brothers.


----------



## MRichard (Apr 5, 2016)

Greetings,

Your profile lists King Levi #001 as your lodge. What grand lodge is that?


----------



## V. Galimore (Apr 5, 2016)

Hiram,  King Tyre AF&AM GL


----------



## MRichard (Apr 5, 2016)

V. Galimore said:


> Hiram,  King Tyre AF&AM GL



I will send you a private message.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 5, 2016)

Greetings and welcome to the forum brother.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Apr 6, 2016)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Bloke (Apr 6, 2016)

V. Galimore said:


> Hiram,  King Tyre AF&AM GL



Sounds interesting...



> Robert J. Fletcher, a Past Most Worshipful Grand Master of the Most Worshipful Prince Hall Grand Lodge, Free and Accepted Masons of California, was a star in the firmament and was said to have been one of the brightest and most inspired Masons in the jurisdiction.  In 1909, however, PMWGM Fletcher disregarded resolutions passed in this Grand Lodge.  He was subsequently tried by Philomaethean Lodge No. 2 and was expelled from the Order.  He applied for reinstatement in 1910, but he was never reinstated as a Prince Hall Mason.  In that same year, as an expelled Mason, without authority from any Masonic body, without a charter or dispensation from any Masonic lodge or grand lodge, he formed an organization that he called Robert J. Fletcher Grand Lodge A.F.&A.M. (Ancient Free and Accepted Masons).  He filed with the State of California to have his organization incorporated under that name and went about the business of conferring degrees styled on his previous teachings, on unsuspecting men of California.  In 1913, the name of Fletcher’s organization was changed to Hiram of Tyre Grand Lodge A.F.&A.M. with Fletcher as Grand Master.



Interesting, the above comes from http://www.thephylaxis.org/williams/4-letter.php

I note there was a PM sent on this, sorry if I am out of order posting the above. The link about uses some strong language. We actually has something similar happen here but the new "Grand Lodge" was a failure. Sadly, the brother who "formed" it remained excluded for decades.. I saw him be re-accepted, but he shuffled in as an old man which made my heart hurt from all the years he had lost when he could have been a member of the Craft...

If the above hits some sort of nerve I've underestimated, please feel free to delete my post brother moderator and if you dont have those powers but feel I've done the wrong thing MRichard (or others) PM me and I will consider a deletion.

Greetings to V.Galimore


----------



## Bill Lins (Apr 7, 2016)

Bloke said:


> If the above hits some sort of nerve I've underestimated, please feel free to delete my post brother moderator


No worries- sunlight is the best disinfectant. Exposing the poseurs is the best way to get rid of them.


----------



## Derinique Kendrick (Apr 7, 2016)

Bloke said:


> Sounds interesting...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great Post Brother Bloke. I indeed learned something. And I agree, it needed to be seen so that the truth can be exposed.


----------



## dfreybur (Apr 7, 2016)

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> No worries- sunlight is the best disinfectant. Exposing the poseurs is the best way to get rid of them.



The vast majority of brothers who petition clandestine jurisdictions have no idea that's what they did.  The earlier they learn how to tell a regular jurisdiction from a clandestine jurisdiction the more likely they will apply for healing.  By poseurs is better meant those who founded each clandestine lodge.  The regular members are tricked.


----------



## MRichard (Apr 7, 2016)

Bloke said:


> If the above hits some sort of nerve I've underestimated, please feel free to delete my post brother moderator and if you dont have those powers but feel I've done the wrong thing MRichard (or others) PM me and I will consider a deletion.
> 
> Greetings to V.Galimore



You are not out of line. I have done the same thing in the past. Just wanted to try a different approach this time. He already had his suspicions or had figured it out. That grand lodge is mentioned in other thread about irregular masonic bodies.


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Apr 7, 2016)

Bloke said:


> Sounds interesting...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing. I was not aware of this GL. Most clandestine lodges I am familiar with started with John Jones.


----------



## Bloke (Apr 7, 2016)

Thanks Brothers - I'd never heard of it either... but here in Victoria Australia, you don't *really* have to worry about Clandestine/Irregular bodies... you're going to know somethings is amiss, when a female tyler comes out and demands the secrets..


----------



## Bill Lins (Apr 7, 2016)

dfreybur said:


> By poseurs is better meant those who founded each clandestine lodge.


That _is_ who I meant.


----------



## Bill Lins (Apr 7, 2016)

Travelling Man91 said:


> Thanks for sharing. I was not aware of this GL. Most clandestine lodges I am familiar with started with John Jones.


JGJ is just one of many, at least here in Texas.


----------



## Bill Lins (Apr 7, 2016)

Bloke said:


> you're going to know somethings is amiss, when a female tyler comes out and demands the secrets..


----------

